# LFTS 10/28



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

37 degrees and calm, good luck everyone going to be a great morning


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I hope so.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

stickbow shooter said:


> I hope so.


X2!!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Finally saw a shooter yesterday evening! Also saw him at 530. The big 8! He is 135-140. I will shoot him if I see him today close. Shower time time... gonna be a nice morning.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Good luck to everyone today. Still fighting the creeping crud. Not even going to try going out. Wishing you all short and wide blood trails. Be safe


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Will be loading up the car shortly to head back to state land. Hope the rain pushed them out of the swamp some.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Walking out in SE Jackson.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Good luck to those lucky enough to do some Monday hunting.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Good luck to everyone!!!
4 days of work and a long weekend awaits!!!
Be safe and shoot straight!!!


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Cool morning. Box blind and heater were calling for me but elected the tree instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunterbarry (Sep 18, 2018)

Good luck, 39 with a breeze in Genesee County.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

up in northern Kent. Hopefully they turn on today. Haven't seen to much rut activity starting here. Things have been really slow.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Waiting for the sun to crawl over the treetops in Iosco county. Grandson is with me, he didn't have school today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

50 and almost zero wind in Grand Haven and 3G phone service. Last hunt of my 4 day weekend. Back to work tomorrow for 3 days and then another 4 day weekend


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

DEDGOOSE on his way to the deer blind....... should be hearing from him soon?









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Buck came through with his nose to the ground good sign 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

We just had four come through. Doe and fawn with two bucks following close. Wasn't able to get him a shot

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Quiet here little to no wind and 39 degrees. Haven’t seen a thing yet but still very optimistic. 

Good day to hunt


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Lfts public land Missouri.
Seen a nice 10 in the crp yesterday morning.
Sitting on a scrape line heading to said crp.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hunt so far is going as planned. Had a lone doe come past at 25 yards. Tons of grunting behind her. So far a spike has come out. Can still here thrashing in the thick stuff










Just noticed 20 yards from me a strap for a lone wolf quick hang.


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Checking in from Isabella cty. So far just a couple doe ad one buck. going to sit.till about 10 then off to search for a nice buck my cousin shot last night. its a awesome morning. Good luck!!!


----------



## Jarheadforever (Nov 3, 2015)

[ATTAC







Beautiful morning Good Luck everyone and Awesome buck last night OGB.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

One lone spike so far. He was cruising through looking for love.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

A few does and a small 8 point bumping a doe around the hay field so far


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

whitetail&walleye said:


> Lfts public land Missouri.
> Seen a nice 10 in the crp yesterday morning.
> Sitting on a scrape line heading to said crp.
> 
> ...


Good luck down there Dale. Send pics when you get him....


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Me and the kid are out. Had a nice big 8 creep by us at 8 o’clock and then hit the neighbors wheat field. We’ve been seeing some dandies the last few days. Their moving fellas 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)




----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

That's a nice pass riverman.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Got a great video of him checking out a fawn but can’t get it to load


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Buck #3. One point. Deer are walking around feeding, like there has been zero pressure here. The deer are more skiddish on the private land I hunt.


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

I let one fly, snuck in on me shot and deer looked good


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

A few more does and 2 spikes. Time to get down soon and get to the office, I'll try again tomorrow morning.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Beautiful morning in Barry County this morning! Lots of grunting, den 3 bucks and a few doe, I’ve had deer all around me since before first light.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

bowhunter426 said:


> Buck #3. One point. Deer are walking around feeding, like there has been zero pressure here. The deer are more skiddish on the private land I hunt.
> View attachment 448477
> View attachment 448479


 What kind of lens is that and what kind of phone do you use it on? That’s pretty cool.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> What kind of lens is that and what kind of phone do you use it on? That’s pretty cool.


Nikon Binos. I have tried the lenses and they don't give a clear picture.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just need a shooter to do this.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Saw a really nice at least 3 year old standing in the wide open on my way to work this morning in an area that I know there are big deer in but never see any thing during daylight. They are making mistakes bow thats for sure. I new i shoulda brought my gear to hunt after work.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Back from the mountains in New York, going to be out this afternoon for the first time in 10 days. I will be hunting some everyday with some all day Sits mixed in for the next month or so.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Spike Country said:


> I let one fly, snuck in on me shot and deer looked good


The suspense is killing me. I neeeeed details!!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

riverman said:


> View attachment 448429
> View attachment 448429
> View attachment 448435
> View attachment 448437
> View attachment 448443


I applaud your determination! 

That's a dead deer every time in front of me! Lol

Beautiful pictures though. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

RMH said:


> DEDGOOSE on his way to the deer blind....... should be hearing from him soon?
> View attachment 448403
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Even if they were the in dalmac tour to the bridge id buy a bike try to keep up probably have a heart attack from looking at that and I'm outta shape.But it be just like when they put the fake rabbit in front the dogs in dog racing

Oh and I wouldn't wear spandex be to obvious


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I think my posts are better described as "live from the stalk." I've been out in the public lands all around Jackson County since Saturday morning. I saw 8 yesterday but couldn't get in range and/or I was surprised by them when I scared them up (happened with two turkeys this morning - almost gave me a coronary - bow was slung on my back )

This was cool though. I was lying in wait to the side of a well worn deer trail last night (thanks to the woodcock hunter that tipped me off about the spot). I spent a couple of hours just lying silently in prone position and as 7 o'clock creeped around and it's really getting dusky in the woods, and of course meer minutes from hunting hours ending, I hear a deer coming my way and he sounds big. Remember, this is my first weekend ever deer hunting so as he got close, I was shocked to feel so much adrenaline rushing through me and it was everything I could do to keep my breath down. Also, I'm in a position wherein I am locked in - I can't move, swing my crossbow, etc because if I even twitch I'll give myself away. Well, the deer is still completely oblivious to my presence but unfortunately he takes a side path into the thick woods about 15 feet from me. I slowly, SLOWLY craned my head around as far as I could to get a look and he must have heard my aching muscles creak because he paused. So, I froze. I'm looking at an 8+ point buck square on at maybe 20-30 FEET, but there's no possible way to swing my weapon around. I'm still holding completely silent and still other than the head turn when the buck finally got my scent. He snorted like a freight train letting off steam, hopped up, and slammed his front hooves into the ground. BOOM. The percussion stunned me and, honestly, scared the bejesus out of me as I immediately had a vision of a headline reading "Vegetarian on first hunting trip killed by deer in the woods. Weapon unfired." Fortunately, he decided that his show of force was sufficient and thundered into the woods. He stopped twice after he was out of sight to let off a big grunt, snort combo as if to tell me whose woods I was in. I didn't move the entire time. Now, let me assure you, I know exactly where I'll be posted up pre-dawn over my next few available mornings. I know where his front door is now and I'm hoping to be there knocking when he steps out for his morning joe.

Thanks for reading along. One of these days, I'll have success to post. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Well things went almost as planned. I had a nice looking 8 point come threw at 8:30 but he was walking behind me in the thick pines. He was coming to the scrapes I was watching but locked up about 8 yards. He looked right at me and got a little hinky. He slowly started walking off where I had no shots. But then stopped in a small opening, so there was my chance. At 18 yards I picked a spot and let`er go. It looked great until the arrow hit a twiggy thing and was deflected. (Yep a swing and a miss.)He just bounded off ,blew twice . Then worked his way over toward my son. Maybe twomarro.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Macs13 said:


> I think my posts are better described as "live from the stalk." I've been out in the public lands all around Jackson County since Saturday morning. I saw 8 yesterday but couldn't get in range and/or I was surprised by them when I scared them up (happened with two turkeys this morning - almost gave me a coronary - bow was slung on my back )
> 
> This was cool though. I was lying in wait to the side of a well worn deer trail last night (thanks to the woodcock hunter that tipped me off about the spot). I spent a couple of hours just lying silently in prone position and as 7 o'clock creeped around and it's really getting dusky in the woods, and of course meer minutes from hunting hours ending, I hear a deer coming my way and he sounds big. Remember, this is my first weekend ever deer hunting so as he got close, I was shocked to feel so much adrenaline rushing through me and it was everything I could do to keep my breath down. Also, I'm in a position wherein I am locked in - I can't move, swing my crossbow, etc because if I even twitch I'll give myself away. Well, the deer is still completely oblivious to my presence but unfortunately he takes a side path into the thick woods about 15 feet from me. I slowly, SLOWLY craned my head around as far as I could to get a look and he must have heard my aching muscles creak because he paused. So, I froze. I'm looking at an 8+ point buck square on at maybe 20-30 FEET, but there's no possible way to swing my weapon around. I'm still holding completely silent and still other than the head turn when the buck finally got my scent. He snorted like a freight train letting off steam, hopped up, and slammed his front hooves into the ground. BOOM. The percussion stunned me and, honestly, scared the bejesus out of me as I immediately had a vision of a headline reading "Vegetarian on first hunting trip killed by deer in the woods. Weapon unfired." Fortunately, he decided that his show of force was sufficient and thundered into the woods. He stopped twice after he was out of sight to let off a big grunt, snort combo as if to tell me whose woods I was in. I didn't move the entire time. Now, let me assure you, I know exactly where I'll be posted up pre-dawn over my next few available mornings. I know where his front door is now and I'm hoping to be there knocking when he steps out for his morning joe.
> 
> ...


Close encounters are awesome!
I once had one within 10 feet of me while I was sitting on a stump. I was able to get my bow up. When I started to draw, my arrow squeaked across my rest. The 8 point, 4.5 year old buck literally jumped OVER me and headed back into the woods.
<----<<<


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Joe Archer said:


> Close encounters are awesome!
> I once had one within 10 feet of me while I was sitting on a stump. I was able to get my bow up. When I started to draw, my arrow squeaked across my rest. The 8 point, 4.5 year old buck literally jumped OVER me and headed back into the woods.
> <----<<<


Yes, close encounters are the coolest.
One morning i was on a bloodrail (first solo trail). going slow, marking each spot with TP. Then I hear a noise and look forward and directly behind the tree 5 yards in front of me is this doe walking right toward me. She walks around the tree then passes right next to me within knife stabbing distance. As i follower her walking past and just as all that was next to me was her hind quarters, she realized the tree (me) that she just walked by was watching her and she high tailed it out of there. To top it off just on the other side of that tree was my deer.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Going to get a set planned for this evening. One last hoorah with the kids at camp before it's too cold for them to hang out.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

total bummer did not see a deer. quit at 9:30 could not handle it anymore. Oh well,maybe tonight


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Was out by 7:15, sat until 12:45. Nada. Did hear some grunts but never saw the deer making them. Lunch, post office the back out by 3:00


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

bowhunter426 said:


> Buck #3. One point. Deer are walking around feeding, like there has been zero pressure here. The deer are more skiddish on the private land I hunt.
> View attachment 448477
> View attachment 448479


Hey Bowhunter, I know you are Grand Haven, but by chance are you hunting the Little Robinson State Game area? I swear I had that same unicorn come past me on my private on Saturday.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Joe Archer said:


> Close encounters are awesome!
> I once had one within 10 feet of me while I was sitting on a stump. I was able to get my bow up. When I started to draw, my arrow squeaked across my rest. The 8 point, 4.5 year old buck literally jumped OVER me and headed back into the woods.
> <----<<<


It is I grew up in a tag alder Reed Canary grass river bottom. I bet there's 20 buckets and milk crates out there. You'd have deer use a trail 10 ft away oblivious. Shot alot of deer this way as everything was close as you couldn't see

Never live down I had probably 130 8 come down trail 10 yards following a doe. Blatt at him stops perfectly broadside . Missed somehow. I was furious. 20 years later still pissed
Miss hunting that way


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Got out of the woods around 10am, had to get to the office. Ended up seeing a doe and two fawns. Will be back out by 4pm. Good luck all.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

fishgod said:


> Hey Bowhunter, I know you are Grand Haven, but by chance are you hunting the Little Robinson State Game area? I swear I had that same unicorn come past me on my private on Saturday.


 4 miles west of there, but if you are on the river, I would not be surprised if it is the same deer. PM Sent as well.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

8 point this morning. Last time to hunt the land as the owner was closing on it later today. 30 yard shot. Three hour drag out of a creek bottom. Exit hole is in the picture. Bolt must have deflected because the entrance hole was right behind the shoulder. He ran about 100-150 yards. Easy blood trail with the Spitfire.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Tom Fine said:


> View attachment 448605


He looks nice and comfy! Congrats!
<----<<<


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

fishgod said:


> Hey Bowhunter, I know you are Grand Haven, but by chance are you hunting the Little Robinson State Game area? I swear I had that same unicorn come past me on my private on Saturday.


He traveled 1.5 miles as the crow flies give or take since you saw him Saturday. Who would have thought 2 people on MSF would see the same unicorn.


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

Well he didn’t go far but what a pain getting him out with all the rain we’ve had this year. I was well worth it though!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Spike Country said:


> View attachment 448623
> Well he didn’t go far but what a pain getting him out with all the rain we’ve had this year. I was well worth it though!


Great buck!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats !! Great Buck Spike!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Tom Fine said:


> View attachment 448605
> 
> 
> 8 point this morning. Last time to hunt the land as the owner was closing on it later today. 30 yard shot. Three hour drag out of a creek bottom. Exit hole is in the picture. Bolt must have deflected because the entrance hole was right behind the shoulder. He ran about 100-150 yards. Easy blood trail with the Spitfire.


Great buck. In before the buzzer.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Spike - that is a great buck. Congrats!
Is that one you knew was in your area?


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Spike Country said:


> View attachment 448623
> Well he didn’t go far but what a pain getting him out with all the rain we’ve had this year. I was well worth it though!


Awesome buck!! Congrats on the success


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Tom Fine said:


> View attachment 448605
> 
> 
> 8 point this morning. Last time to hunt the land as the owner was closing on it later today. 30 yard shot. Three hour drag out of a creek bottom. Exit hole is in the picture. Bolt must have deflected because the entrance hole was right behind the shoulder. He ran about 100-150 yards. Easy blood trail with the Spitfire.


Great looking buck, congrats!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow....heat wave...I brought my beach towel with me today! Sunglasses too!!! Haha...michigan weather really is crazy!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Tom Fine said:


> View attachment 448605
> 
> 
> 8 point this morning. Last time to hunt the land as the owner was closing on it later today. 30 yard shot. Three hour drag out of a creek bottom. Exit hole is in the picture. Bolt must have deflected because the entrance hole was right behind the shoulder. He ran about 100-150 yards. Easy blood trail with the Spitfire.


Nice one congrats!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Setup in Benzie county, first time out in 10 days. 2 scrapes within sight, it’s go time!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Spike Country said:


> View attachment 448623
> Well he didn’t go far but what a pain getting him out with all the rain we’ve had this year. I was well worth it though!


Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Tom Fine said:


> View attachment 448605
> 
> 
> 8 point this morning. Last time to hunt the land as the owner was closing on it later today. 30 yard shot. Three hour drag out of a creek bottom. Exit hole is in the picture. Bolt must have deflected because the entrance hole was right behind the shoulder. He ran about 100-150 yards. Easy blood trail with the Spitfire.


That’s a dandy, congrats!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Spike Country said:


> View attachment 448623
> Well he didn’t go far but what a pain getting him out with all the rain we’ve had this year. I was well worth it though!


Super nice looking buck I like the big brows. Congrats!


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Headed out behind the house in genesee county dont have to dress to heavy 64 degrees and sunny..crazy

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Went out at noon in the heat. Wore camo thong as not to be seen. 2 does bedded 45 yards away. Been slow, should have wore clothing, shade is moving my way and the temp may drop. Kind of scared.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice and cool now in the SW corner, 51 degrees with a slight wind out of the NNW. Sitting a field edge as I don’t have a good stand in the hardwoods for this wind. Hoping a nice doe comes out and gives a shot opportunity, going to be a great night.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

tubejig said:


> Went out at noon in the heat. Wore camo thong as not to be seen. 2 does bedded 45 yards away. Been slow, should have wore clothing, shade is moving my way and the temp may drop. Kind of scared.


That will definitely keep me from seeing you.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Up & in Jackson county, edge of the woods & their running the corn directly behind me. 2 does, 3 fawns & a freshman buck on their feet already. Best part is their almost done picking, hoping to catch a Bigrig either freshening up his scrape 25 yds to my left or maybe following a doe to the buffet down the trail 20 yds to my right. Congrats on a couple nice bucks Mr Fine, & spike. Pretty Work boy's! Be safe & shoot straight y'all!!!!


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Dead calm and warm behind the house in Barry county.
Lots of deer in the headlights this morning. Hoping for some daylight movement this evening. 
Aim small, miss small.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Cloud cover and temps dropping. Calm winds, great night in the woods! Cue the big bucks.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

TJD said:


> View attachment 448661


Hes winking at you as if to say you wont shoot me I'm too small.....


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Tom Fine said:


> View attachment 448605
> 
> 
> 8 point this morning. Last time to hunt the land as the owner was closing on it later today. 30 yard shot. Three hour drag out of a creek bottom. Exit hole is in the picture. Bolt must have deflected because the entrance hole was right behind the shoulder. He ran about 100-150 yards. Easy blood trail with the Spitfire.


Thtat’s a Fine buck! First time you e heard that I’m sure.....Congrats!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

63 degrees and a little breezy in St. Clair County...after this many years, you would think I would know how to dress so I don't work up a sweat!

Beautiful night in the woods...Good Luck!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

First try here.


----------



## captainpaddlebone (Sep 1, 2016)

Good luck everyone, not much happening in missaukee county, as of yet 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Wasn't set up for five minutes and a spike ran a doe through my 20 yr old daughter has a small 6 at her food plot hopefully a good one comes in to us 
Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Out in Ottawa with my son trying to get him a good one , good luck out there it should be a awesome night


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

little bucks are on their feet. 3rd one just cruise by. Hoping an older buck does the same


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Im in on the homestead, Western Jackson. In my new set, liking it so far.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats to those who connected and good luck to everyone who's out! Left work early, out in washtenaw count . Havnt hunted this place a whole lot this year, especially the area of the farm I'm hunting. Lots of solid scrapes, rubs, and trails. This stand is more of a gun stand, but always makes for great views for how far you can see, yet it's super thick right in front. Has the name "eagles nest" for a reason. Makes a great stand to view rut action!


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

J D said:


> Wasn't set up for five minutes and a spike ran a doe through my 20 yr old daughter has a small 6 at her food plot hopefully a good one comes in to us
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Out for the second time over looking the pond. Really calm now. Only a couple wood ducks so far. Hopefully get some action. Hopefully Lauren will connect Jamie. Good luck!


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Back at it here in St Clair county Rush behind the house right after work as you can see in the photo I got the decoy out good luck to all









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Settled in the same stand I killed from last week , bad wind for other afternoon hunts close to home, hate multiple sits in a stand per week, (even month). Not expecting much but maybe get eyes on a few in the fields. Maybe another buck moved in to this little bedding area or will be cruising tonight. Corn coming off across the road 1/2 mile south and I 96 buzzing 300 yds north.


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Edge of the woods and water










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

I’m out also!just had a doe and two fawns come out and walk by . Kalamazoo


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

TJD said:


> View attachment 448661


Looks like his eye is swollen , been scrapping??


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Just had a nice 6 pt go by cloudy and 58. Hope the big boys are on their feet. I got a lot of buck activity on cams lately but most of it still at night.


----------



## Fishmaster 196 (Mar 19, 2016)

I’ve been sitting for a couple of hours and haven’t seen a thing. Have some nice ones on trail cameras and a decoy out right now. Hopefully 1 of them will see it.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just had a little 6pt go by at 5 yards see ya in few years 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Had to back off because of the wind but if one comes back I should be in range to try calling.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Giving a decoy a whirl tonight. First sit in this stand on my lease. Bucks been running fellas!


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

TJD said:


> View attachment 448661


He's just winking at you.


----------



## Fishmaster 196 (Mar 19, 2016)

Plumbgranny said:


> He's just winking at you.


From which eye?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats Bushbow!


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Bushbow said:


> Better late than never. Sorry for the delay but I was busy getting him out of the woods. Watched him fall over. Best buck I have on camera this year.


Awesome... traditional kills are sweet. Congrats


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Bushbow said:


> Better late than never. Sorry for the delay but I was busy getting him out of the woods. Watched him fall over. Best buck I have on camera this year.


Awesome buck. So wish I was capable with my Recurve to hunt with it.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Sewey said:


> Alright fellas, I need all the positive vibes you all can send. Had a dandy come in around 6:45 and give me a shot at 20 yards, wiffed it over his back. Reloaded and grunted him back to 40, connected with that one but shot looked back. Recovered the arrow at the site, covered in dark blood so I’m hoping for liver. With rain scheduled to start at 11 I’m going to take up the track at 9.
> View attachment 448753
> 
> View attachment 448755


I agree 100% with what has already been posted Sewey, my bet is that Buck is a dead as a door nail. I don't think you're gonna have a very long track job either.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> I'll take dead deer for $200 Alex


What is the correct


FREEPOP said:


> I'll take dead deer for $200 Alex


This. Good luck on the recovery.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Awesome Bushbow
Congrats. 



Bushbow said:


> Better late than never. Sorry for the delay but I was busy getting him out of the woods. Watched him fall over. Best buck I have on camera this year.


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Good luck Sewey! That arrow looks pretty good.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Going to rant for a minute. About to throw the towel in on this season already. I’ve hunted every chance I’ve had this season. Sometimes alone. Sometimes with my 4 year old. Still haven’t seen a deer from the stand. I’ve tried different locations everything I can think of and nothing. Sitting tonight and I see headlights on the vacant land next to me. Come to find out after investigating the landowner gave someone permission to hunt the vacant land. He parks his truck right where the deer cross to come on to my property. And when he goes into his stand he walks right thru the bedding area. Not trying to whine but frustration level is as high as it can go. I asked him to please not park there and even offered to let him park in my driveway and offered to help him track and use my 4 wheeler to drag a deer out. And didn’t get much of a reply out of him. He acted like he could have cared less that he was screaming me. Oh well karma catches up. I guess. End of rant.


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Great job Bushbow, nice shooting!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Going to rant for a minute. About to throw the towel in on this season already. I’ve hunted every chance I’ve had this season. Sometimes alone. Sometimes with my 4 year old. Still haven’t seen a deer from the stand. I’ve tried different locations everything I can think of and nothing. Sitting tonight and I see headlights on the vacant land next to me. Come to find out after investigating the landowner gave someone permission to hunt the vacant land. He parks his truck right where the deer cross to come on to my property. And when he goes into his stand he walks right thru the bedding area. Not trying to whine but frustration level is as high as it can go. I asked him to please not park there and even offered to let him park in my driveway and offered to help him track and use my 4 wheeler to drag a deer out. And didn’t get much of a reply out of him. He acted like he could have cared less that he was screaming me. Oh well karma catches up. I guess. End of rant.


That sucks. Went thru this at our last house. How the neighbor accessed their property killed my hunting, but as a small land owner, it was what it was. Rather than park near the woods they would drive thru the field and park at the back property line. The other neighbor loved him as the deer all came to him. He hunted 1 stand no matter the wind direction and hunted some weird hours. I used this as an opportunity to check out local state land.


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Sewey said:


> Thanks all, I can’t smell a dang thing on my best day, but it doesn’t smell funky or anything. I’d let him lay longer but, we’ll take it slow and if we do bump back out and pick it up in the am. I’ll have to look for a dog service in the area. I’ll keep you all updated.


Good Luck.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Bushbow said:


> Better late than never. Sorry for the delay but I was busy getting him out of the woods. Watched him fall over. Best buck I have on camera this year.


Great job with the recurve. When I grow up, I want to be able to hunt like you.  That is impressive.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Going to rant for a minute. About to throw the towel in on this season already. I’ve hunted every chance I’ve had this season. Sometimes alone. Sometimes with my 4 year old. Still haven’t seen a deer from the stand. I’ve tried different locations everything I can think of and nothing. Sitting tonight and I see headlights on the vacant land next to me. Come to find out after investigating the landowner gave someone permission to hunt the vacant land. He parks his truck right where the deer cross to come on to my property. And when he goes into his stand he walks right thru the bedding area. Not trying to whine but frustration level is as high as it can go. I asked him to please not park there and even offered to let him park in my driveway and offered to help him track and use my 4 wheeler to drag a deer out. And didn’t get much of a reply out of him. He acted like he could have cared less that he was screaming me. Oh well karma catches up. I guess. End of rant.


A couple bottles of skunk essence from F&T Trapping Supply poured in that parking spot should get him to think about taking up your offer to move parking spots. The deer won't mind it a bit. Who in their right mind would park on top of that? Order from F&T it's here the next day. Just sayin.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sewey said:


> Alright fellas, I need all the positive vibes you all can send. Had a dandy come in around 6:45 and give me a shot at 20 yards, wiffed it over his back. Reloaded and grunted him back to 40, connected with that one but shot looked back. Recovered the arrow at the site, covered in dark blood so I’m hoping for liver. With rain scheduled to start at 11 I’m going to take up the track at 9.
> View attachment 448753
> 
> View attachment 448755



Good luck Sewey!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bushbow said:


> Better late than never. Sorry for the delay but I was busy getting him out of the woods. Watched him fall over. Best buck I have on camera this year.


Congrats Bushbow! Great buck and even cooler you got it done with trad gear.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Bushbow said:


> Better late than never. Sorry for the delay but I was busy getting him out of the woods. Watched him fall over. Best buck I have on camera this year.


Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Sewey said:


> Thanks all, I can’t smell a dang thing on my best day, but it doesn’t smell funky or anything. I’d let him lay longer but, we’ll take it slow and if we do bump back out and pick it up in the am. I’ll have to look for a dog service in the area. I’ll keep you all updated.


If you end up needing one let me know. I am part of Michigan Deer Tracking Network and can probably help get you in contact with an experienced tracker. Don't think you'll need one but these animals are amazingly resilient.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Good luck Sewey. I think your looking for a dead buck.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Well, we got busy after my last post, a couple does came back by and the grandson shot one. Then we had a lot of work to do getting ready to leave camp. Just got him back home to Elkhart IN


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Bushbow said:


> Better late than never. Sorry for the delay but I was busy getting him out of the woods. Watched him fall over. Best buck I have on camera this year.


Nice buck and great shot Bushbow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Swampdog467 said:


> View attachment 448809
> Well, we got busy after my last post, a couple does came back by and the grandson shot one. Then we had a lot of work to do getting ready to leave camp. Just got him back home to Elkhart IN


Congrats to the boy! Nice looking doe.


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

BBC


FREEPOP said:


> I'll take dead deer for $200 Alex


wlll be dead in his bed!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

It's 9:15,, I've hit the refresh button 3 times since 9:00. We need to teach Sewey to gut and type faster.


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

Esquire said:


> Spike - that is a great buck. Congrats!
> Is that one you knew was in your area?


I think I seen him last week other than that he was a big surprise when he came in.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Biggbear said:


> It's 9:15,, I've hit the refresh button 3 times since 9:00. We need to teach Sewey to gut and type faster.


Hope we get an update soon. Almost bed time.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Biggbear said:


> A couple bottles of skunk essence from F&T Trapping Supply poured in that parking spot should get him to think about taking up your offer to move parking spots. The deer won't mind it a bit. Who in their right mind would park on top of that? Order from F&T it's here the next day. Just sayin.


I’m hoping with the time change coming this week it at least keeps him out of there until the weekend. If he keeps parking there I’ll just ride my 4 wheeler around all night. The deer are used to me out and about cruising around but he doesn’t know that. So maybe he’ll get tired of it and move on.


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> I’m hoping with the time change coming this week it at least keeps him out of there until the weekend. If he keeps parking there I’ll just ride my 4 wheeler around all night. The deer are used to me out and about cruising around but he doesn’t know that. So maybe he’ll get tired of it and move on.


I’d go with the skunk scent as they’re being unreasonable and if they still park there it will only be once after they get in vehicle nxt day to go work , striped cat justice!


----------



## BayBound (Apr 15, 2010)

I hear what you are saying. I have a small parcel as well and the hunting was awesome until more neighbors built. There are still bucks around but I never know what is going to happen between dogs running through, a dusk ATV ride, couple screaming at each other; you name it. I hunt state land when I don’t want to have a hunt ruined. Sounds crazy, I know.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Bushbow said:


> Better late than never. Sorry for the delay but I was busy getting him out of the woods. Watched him fall over. Best buck I have on camera this year.


That’s fantastic, great buck with the recurve or any weapon for that matter. Well done. Congrats.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Bushbow said:


> Better late than never. Sorry for the delay but I was busy getting him out of the woods. Watched him fall over. Best buck I have on camera this year.


Buck like that with the stick & string? You my friend are the man! Congratulations



Swampdog467 said:


> View attachment 448809
> Well, we got busy after my last post, a couple does came back by and the grandson shot one. Then we had a lot of work to do getting ready to leave camp. Just got him back home to Elkhart IN


Congratulations young man!
Nice job Grandpa swampdog!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Spike Country said:


> View attachment 448623
> Well he didn’t go far but what a pain getting him out with all the rain we’ve had this year. I was well worth it though!





Sewey said:


> Thanks all, I can’t smell a dang thing on my best day, but it doesn’t smell funky or anything. I’d let him lay longer but, we’ll take it slow and if we do bump back out and pick it up in the am. I’ll have to look for a dog service in the area. I’ll keep you all updated.





Bushbow said:


> Better late than never. Sorry for the delay but I was busy getting him out of the woods. Watched him fall over. Best buck I have on camera this year.





Swampdog467 said:


> View attachment 448809
> Well, we got busy after my last post, a couple does came back by and the grandson shot one. Then we had a lot of work to do getting ready to leave camp. Just got him back home to Elkhart IN



CONGRATS too all that scored !! Specially traditional fella ! Think I'm going to start practicing with traditional gear. Might even make me less handicapped then my compound, faster to pull back aim shoot, might even be able to turn a little more... Sure interest me. Go to my buddy's dad's that calls us "compound pussies" :lol::lol: have shot his plenty but not seriously. 

Update sewey, that's a dead deer. Must be a long drag or your busy drinking beer hopefully !


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Well this was a long day! I shot this guy at 8:30 this morning when he made the mistake of chasing a doe right to me. He made it about 40 yards from where I shot him. The bad in all of this is the farmer just plowed the field that wasn’t planted this yr and the 3” of rain over the weekend made it impossible to drive the 500 yard to the wood line! After getting permission to drag him out onto the neighbors property I made the painful long drag through the woods and over a lot of dead falls to the neighbors where I could get my truck back to him. After about 2 hours he was in my truck making the 2 hour ride home with me! Oh the joys of hunting alone!! Lol. All worth It though! He weighed in at a hair over 200lbs dressed. Barry County private.


----------



## Eric Bee (Sep 10, 2012)

Great deer


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

That's a great buck, although I don't envy that drag. That's why adrenaline and Motrin were created!
Congrats firemantom


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Sorry for the delay, just got in the house. I’m sad to report that the buck has not been recovered. We had blood for a few hundred yards, it was spotty in parts, and then completely dried up when it entered a large bedding area. The buck never laid down that we could find. There was 4 of us total in the search party and could not get back on blood once he went into that open area. 

I pm’d Buktruck on his offer in lining up a tracking dog. I’ll work from home in the morning and use vacation time to either meet up with a tracker or try again myself. Going to try and get some sleep. I feel like the deer has expired, it’s just a matter of locating him now.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

firemantom said:


> Well this was a long day! I shot this guy at 8:30 this morning when he made the mistake of chasing a doe right to me. He made it about 40 yards from where I shot him. The bad in all of this is the farmer just plowed the field that wasn’t planted this yr and the 3” of rain over the weekend made it impossible to drive the 500 yard to the wood line! After getting permission to drag him out onto the neighbors property I made the painful long drag through the woods and over a lot of dead falls to the neighbors where I could get my truck back to him. After about 2 hours he was in my truck making the 2 hour ride home with me! Oh the joys of hunting alone!! Lol. All worth It though! He weighed in at a hair over 200lbs dressed. Barry County private.
> View attachment 448859


Man that’s a nice buck! The long drag tells ya you earned it. Congratulations!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Bushbow said:


> Better late than never. Sorry for the delay but I was busy getting him out of the woods. Watched him fall over. Best buck I have on camera this year.


That’s a really nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Sewey said:


> Sorry for the delay, just got in the house. I’m sad to report that the buck has not been recovered. We had blood for a few hundred yards, it was spotty in parts, and then completely dried up when it entered a large bedding area. The buck never laid down that we could find. There was 4 of us total in the search party and could not get back on blood once he went into that open area.
> 
> I pm’d Buktruck on his offer in lining up a tracking dog. I’ll work from home in the morning and use vacation time to either meet up with a tracker or try again myself. Going to try and get some sleep. I feel like the deer has expired, it’s just a matter of locating him now.


PM returned.


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

firemantom said:


> Well this was a long day! I shot this guy at 8:30 this morning when he made the mistake of chasing a doe right to me. He made it about 40 yards from where I shot him. The bad in all of this is the farmer just plowed the field that wasn’t planted this yr and the 3” of rain over the weekend made it impossible to drive the 500 yard to the wood line! After getting permission to drag him out onto the neighbors property I made the painful long drag through the woods and over a lot of dead falls to the neighbors where I could get my truck back to him. After about 2 hours he was in my truck making the 2 hour ride home with me! Oh the joys of hunting alone!! Lol. All worth It though! He weighed in at a hair over 200lbs dressed. Barry County private.
> View attachment 448859


Wow great deer , big rack, big heavy body, congratulations on Buck and the retrieval solo, very impressive !


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Good luck Sewey, keep us posted.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice mass on that buck Firemantom!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Sewey said:


> Sorry for the delay, just got in the house. I’m sad to report that the buck has not been recovered. We had blood for a few hundred yards, it was spotty in parts, and then completely dried up when it entered a large bedding area. The buck never laid down that we could find. There was 4 of us total in the search party and could not get back on blood once he went into that open area.
> 
> I pm’d Buktruck on his offer in lining up a tracking dog. I’ll work from home in the morning and use vacation time to either meet up with a tracker or try again myself. Going to try and get some sleep. I feel like the deer has expired, it’s just a matter of locating him now.


Good luck Sewey. Good call on the dog. I call one in on the buck in my avatar and it worked out great. The buck was 75 yds from where I'd lost the track the night before.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

firemantom said:


> Well this was a long day! I shot this guy at 8:30 this morning when he made the mistake of chasing a doe right to me. He made it about 40 yards from where I shot him. The bad in all of this is the farmer just plowed the field that wasn’t planted this yr and the 3” of rain over the weekend made it impossible to drive the 500 yard to the wood line! After getting permission to drag him out onto the neighbors property I made the painful long drag through the woods and over a lot of dead falls to the neighbors where I could get my truck back to him. After about 2 hours he was in my truck making the 2 hour ride home with me! Oh the joys of hunting alone!! Lol. All worth It though! He weighed in at a hair over 200lbs dressed. Barry County private.
> View attachment 448859


Stud! Nice job.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

firemantom said:


> Well this was a long day! I shot this guy at 8:30 this morning when he made the mistake of chasing a doe right to me. He made it about 40 yards from where I shot him. The bad in all of this is the farmer just plowed the field that wasn’t planted this yr and the 3” of rain over the weekend made it impossible to drive the 500 yard to the wood line! After getting permission to drag him out onto the neighbors property I made the painful long drag through the woods and over a lot of dead falls to the neighbors where I could get my truck back to him. After about 2 hours he was in my truck making the 2 hour ride home with me! Oh the joys of hunting alone!! Lol. All worth It though! He weighed in at a hair over 200lbs dressed. Barry County private.
> View attachment 448859


Congrats! With those big boys you gotta get the head and shoulder up off the ground or it's like dragging a dull plow.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

firemantom said:


> Well this was a long day! I shot this guy at 8:30 this morning when he made the mistake of chasing a doe right to me. He made it about 40 yards from where I shot him. The bad in all of this is the farmer just plowed the field that wasn’t planted this yr and the 3” of rain over the weekend made it impossible to drive the 500 yard to the wood line! After getting permission to drag him out onto the neighbors property I made the painful long drag through the woods and over a lot of dead falls to the neighbors where I could get my truck back to him. After about 2 hours he was in my truck making the 2 hour ride home with me! Oh the joys of hunting alone!! Lol. All worth It though! He weighed in at a hair over 200lbs dressed. Barry County private.
> View attachment 448859


Fantastic buck and worth every bit of the drag. [email protected]


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

firemantom said:


> Well this was a long day! I shot this guy at 8:30 this morning when he made the mistake of chasing a doe right to me. He made it about 40 yards from where I shot him. The bad in all of this is the farmer just plowed the field that wasn’t planted this yr and the 3” of rain over the weekend made it impossible to drive the 500 yard to the wood line! After getting permission to drag him out onto the neighbors property I made the painful long drag through the woods and over a lot of dead falls to the neighbors where I could get my truck back to him. After about 2 hours he was in my truck making the 2 hour ride home with me! Oh the joys of hunting alone!! Lol. All worth It though! He weighed in at a hair over 200lbs dressed. Barry County private.
> View attachment 448859


Really nice buck, congrats and good job getting that beast out of there.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Sewey said:


> Sorry for the delay, just got in the house. I’m sad to report that the buck has not been recovered. We had blood for a few hundred yards, it was spotty in parts, and then completely dried up when it entered a large bedding area. The buck never laid down that we could find. There was 4 of us total in the search party and could not get back on blood once he went into that open area.
> 
> I pm’d Buktruck on his offer in lining up a tracking dog. I’ll work from home in the morning and use vacation time to either meet up with a tracker or try again myself. Going to try and get some sleep. I feel like the deer has expired, it’s just a matter of locating him now.


Sorry you haven't found your buck yet.... But, I have to tell you, this is an exciting story to follow. Thanks for sharing! Good luck.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I believe that deer is dead Sewey. You just haven't found it................yet.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

I do appreciate all the support, this is one of the worst times a hunter can have, and I know many of you have been in this situation before. I called and left a message with the tracker listed in my county, and Buktruck posted my information for other trackers to reach out. Going to start grid searching here at 9, finishing up some work now so I can take a few hours to continue the search. 

I'll update again once I'm back in, or hopefully from out in the field.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Sewey said:


> I do appreciate all the support, this is one of the worst times a hunter can have, and I know many of you have been in this situation before. I called and left a message with the tracker listed in my county, and Buktruck posted my information for other trackers to reach out. Going to start grid searching here at 9, finishing up some work now so I can take a few hours to continue the search.
> 
> I'll update again once I'm back in, or hopefully from out in the field.


I would do a perimeter search before starting the grid. The perimeter could be roads, trails. creeks or topographical features that can help you block off your search area. It helps to know to the extent possible where he isn't so you can focus on where he is.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Greenkingsalmon said:


> BBC
> 
> wlll be dead in his bed!





mbrewer said:


> I would do a perimeter search before starting the grid. The perimeter could be roads, trails. creeks or topographical features that can help you block off your search area. It helps to know to the extent possible where he isn't so you can focus on where he is.


No joking, it's situations like this I've considered getting a drone. Sewey said he lost blood in an open bedding area I think. That would be the perfect setting to be searching from abobe.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Sewey said:


> I do appreciate all the support, this is one of the worst times a hunter can have, and I know many of you have been in this situation before. I called and left a message with the tracker listed in my county, and Buktruck posted my information for other trackers to reach out. Going to start grid searching here at 9, finishing up some work now so I can take a few hours to continue the search.
> 
> I'll update again once I'm back in, or hopefully from out in the field.


I think we're all pullin for ya and hanging on the edge of our seats, good luck!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Better late than never. Sorry for the delay but I was busy getting him out of the woods. Watched him fall over. Best buck I have on camera this year.[/QUOTE] 

Nice shooting! What kind of arrows you fling outta that thing?


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Good luck Sewey! I've been in that position before, stay positive and soon enough you will have your hands on those antlers. A tracking dog should be able to locate the buck no problem.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Great looking buck
Congrats. 


firemantom said:


> Well this was a long day! I shot this guy at 8:30 this morning when he made the mistake of chasing a doe right to me. He made it about 40 yards from where I shot him. The bad in all of this is the farmer just plowed the field that wasn’t planted this yr and the 3” of rain over the weekend made it impossible to drive the 500 yard to the wood line! After getting permission to drag him out onto the neighbors property I made the painful long drag through the woods and over a lot of dead falls to the neighbors where I could get my truck back to him. After about 2 hours he was in my truck making the 2 hour ride home with me! Oh the joys of hunting alone!! Lol. All worth It though! He weighed in at a hair over 200lbs dressed. Barry County private.
> View attachment 448859


----------



## OldSwampHunter (Sep 23, 2019)

Swampdog467 said:


> View attachment 448809
> Well, we got busy after my last post, a couple does came back by and the grandson shot one. Then we had a lot of work to do getting ready to leave camp. Just got him back home to Elkhart IN


Nice Doe.


----------



## OldSwampHunter (Sep 23, 2019)

Th


Namrock said:


> Buck like that with the stick & string? You my friend are the man! Congratulations
> 
> 
> Congratulations young man!
> Nice job Grandpa swampdog!


Thanks!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Saw a shooter on lock down with a doe for two hours.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Bushbow said:


> Better late than never. Sorry for the delay but I was busy getting him out of the woods. Watched him fall over. Best buck I have on camera this year.


Outstanding! Congrats!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Tom Fine said:


> View attachment 448605
> 
> 
> 8 point this morning. Last time to hunt the land as the owner was closing on it later today. 30 yard shot. Three hour drag out of a creek bottom. Exit hole is in the picture. Bolt must have deflected because the entrance hole was right behind the shoulder. He ran about 100-150 yards. Easy blood trail with the Spitfire.


Nice buck!


----------

